

This Is How Sweden's Global Music Factory Works - T-A
http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-swedens-global-pop-music-factory/

======
mkaroumi
Really fun to read this as a Swede myself, even though I dislike
"Melodifestivalen", it's Swedish music at its worse, at least nowadays!

